# Graphische Symbole im Maschinebau



## Draco Malfoy (22 November 2014)

Guten Tag zusammen.

Folgende Frage: weiß einer *genau*, in welcher Norm / -Teilnorm die graphischen Symbole für Bedienoberflächen im Maschinen- und Apparatenbau spezifiziert sind ?
Konkret interessiert mich, inwieweit es dem Projektierer / Maschinenbauer überlassen ist, ob er eigene Symbole beispielsweise für Betriebsarten erfinden darf und inwieweit er durch die Norm festgelegt ist.

Was mir auffällt, ist daß durchaus nicht alle Maschinenbauer immer Normsymbole gebrauchen, sondern teilweise auch ihre eigene Kreationen oder auch symbole vermischen. Mir fehlt bei manchen Anlagen außerdem noch die sichere Erkenntnis, ob die Symbole bsplsw. korrekt gewählt wurden und ob man das nachahmen sollte oder besser nicht. Optisch ist sage ich mal ja vieles ansprechend - aber was besagt die Norm ?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## bgischel (22 November 2014)

In dieser Norm stehen Bildzeichen: http://www.beuth.de/de/norm/din-iso-7000/111845349  Ob alle weiss ich leider nicht...

Testen welche Symbole sich bspw. in der 7000 befinden kannst Du über diese Seite: https://www.iso.org/obp/ui/#home (7000 in das Suchfeld eingeben) probieren.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (23 November 2014)

Vielen Dank für den Verweis auf die korrekte Norm.
Die Suche auf ISO.ORG ist leider für die Katz, weil dort nur englishe Begriffe gelistet sind...
Gibts diese Bilder nicht noch sonst irgendwo außerhalb der Norm ?


----------



## Draco Malfoy (23 November 2014)

Noch Nachtrag in der Sache: Angeblich soll es noch die Norm ISO 369:2009 geben, wo auch Maschinensymbole spezifiziert sind. Zu dieser Norm hatte ich bisher keinen Zugang.
In der 7000er scheinen aber nicht alle Symbole verzeichnet zu sein. Sehr häufig sieht man z.B. so etwas wie im Anhnag oder eine damit korrelierende Kombi (u.U. gedreht und noch in anderem Zusammenhang, aber grundsätzlich immer wieder diese "zwei Sensen") 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen RMQ050.bmp

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Was soll das sein ? Ist dieses Symbol in irgendeiner Norm definiert ? Angeblich soll das "Ausrüsten im Handbetrieb" heißen oder sowat ähnliches: http://www.thermoformer.biz/know-how/detailansicht/id/194/


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 November 2014)

Die zwei Sensen heißen Programmwechsel


----------



## Draco Malfoy (23 November 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Die zwei Sensen heißen Programmwechsel


Da bist Du dir sicher ? Guck mal die Bedienoberfläche der RDM-70K aus dem Link, da scheinen die nen anderen Sinn zu ergeben.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 November 2014)

Eigentlich schon, meine hätte ich auch schon mal bei NC Maschinen gesehen.

Wo findest du das den in deinen Link?


----------



## Draco Malfoy (23 November 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wo findest du das den in deinen Link?


Mehrfach. Einmal ist das die Bezeichnung für den Schlüsselschalter (Eigentlich - Einrichtbetrieb...) dann "Einrüsten" und "Ausrüsten" sind jeweils mit diesem Symbol gekennzeichnet und BA: Hand dann auch, jeweils kombiniert mit irgendwelchen Pfeilen die laut Norm wohl eher "Werkstück klemmen" und "Werkstück entspannen" bedeuten sollten


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 November 2014)

Aber das ist doch ein anderes Symbol, die zwei Sensen deuten nur auf einen Wechsel hin.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (23 November 2014)

Die Frage ist woher diese gekreuzten Sensen kommen, und ob die in irgendeiner Norm definiert sind oder sich die Firma ILLIG das selber ausgedacht hat


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 November 2014)

Die sollen einen Wechsel darstellen, tut es doch in beiden Fällen.


----------

